# Failed omnipod dash pumps.



## Matchless (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi poders i have been on omnipods since june and was doing very well but this wk i have had 2 pods stop delivering basal at the same time between 1 and 2 in the morning and had to change a pod about 10hrs before due to change any ideas would be helpfull ?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 29, 2021)

Ring the company and tell them what's happened. They should send you replacements as well.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 29, 2021)

I have no experience of Omnipods, but other companies that I have been/am pumping with have always replaced any faulty devices.  Well worth phoning the company.


----------



## Matchless (Aug 29, 2021)

thanks for your reply's but i am not concerned about replacement pods as i just have to ask and they just send them but being woken 2 oclock in the morning and changing a pod half asleep ,i donot sleep very well without my pump going wrong ,its just uncanny 2 pods failing the same hr of day in 1 week ,previously i had medronic pumps for 8 years that never failed in this way thanks again for your reply's.


----------



## mark king (Aug 29, 2021)

Hello @Matchless,  strange that the Basal timing error is at the same time each day.  That info makes me think it is to do with the pump settings, have you changed them recently and were they on consecutive days.
What did the actual error message say?
Also if you changed your pod at 2 in the night that's when it will end the next time, is that what is happening.
Best


----------



## m1dnc (Aug 30, 2021)

A few weeks ago I had 2 pods fail within 14 hours of each other; the second one at 4:30 in the morning with the alarm screeching like a banshee. Not conducive to domestic harmony with the OH!

I called Omnipod later the following morning and they wanted to know all the details. It is important for their technical people.

They sent me two replacement pods. Although it's not concerning for us, you should get the replacements to recompense the NHS. The pods cost them (all of us really) £30-odd a pop.

I've now been podding almost exactly 11 months and have had a total of 4 premature pod failures (including the 2 previously mentioned). Not too bad out of about 110 pods used in that period. I'm guessing that might be pretty consistent with other pump system failures e.g. cannulae going 'off' early.


----------



## Matchless (Aug 30, 2021)

mark king said:


> Hello @Matchless,  strange that the Basal timing error is at the same time each day.  That info makes me think it is to do with the pump settings, have you changed them recently and were they on consecutive days.
> What did the actual error message say?
> Also if you changed your pod at 2 in the night that's when it will end the next time, is that what is happening.
> Best





mark king said:


> Hello @Matchless,  strange that the Basal timing error is at the same time each day.  That info makes me think it is to do with the pump settings, have you changed them recently and were they on consecutive days.
> What did the actual error message say?
> Also if you changed your pod at 2 in the night that's when it will end the next time, is that what is happening.
> Best


thanks for the reply's i think its just a coincident they stopped about the same time as i have not changed basal settings for wks i did not get any error warnings at all my sugar was just rising fast till i used my fiasp pen which brought it down quickly ,after a third pod failed used a fresh vile of insulin in a another pod from another box of pods and changed  to my other arm so far so good  ,yesterday i changed my pod at 9pm but next i will change early before the 72 hrs to a more reasonable time of day ,when i  changed at 2 o clock i used the extra 8hrs before the next change which made it 10 o clock,fingers crossed.


----------



## helli (Aug 30, 2021)

Are you lying on your sensor whilst you sleep.
i have a different patch pump and discovered it doesn’t like it when apply pressure such as when I wear my skinny jeans (I don’t wear mine on my arm   )


----------



## admc26 (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi @Matchless. It sounds as if it was a faulty batch of pods and is definitely worth ringing omnipod as it helps them identify faulty batches. Was there any blood, bruising or lumps on the sites where the pumps failed at all?


----------



## Matchless (Aug 31, 2021)

It's different hear in France all my pump and supply s come from a service provider called a prestataire they keep regular visits to my house for check ups and my monthly supplys come by post ,if I run short I ring them on a 24/7 number and comes the next day,as lying on the pump I avoid the side it's on.


----------



## andcat (Aug 31, 2021)

Matchless said:


> It's different hear in France all my pump and supply s come from a service provider called a prestataire they keep regular visits to my house for check ups and my monthly supplys come by post ,if I run short I ring them on a 24/7 number and comes the next day,as lying on the pump I avoid the side it's on.


I've been using the Omnipod Dash system for 16 months and have experienced most problems over time. I've reported so many issues I've lost count. I can't add to what other members have said here, but things have improved for me significantly since using adhesive patches. They are available on Amazon now. A clear waterproof adhesive film that stays in place for the life of the pod. It's easy for the cannula to become dislodged, particularly during sleep (even when we think we're not sleeping on it). The patch stabilises the pod as well as preventing it dropping off in hot weather.


----------



## RTI (Sep 1, 2021)

I am on Omnipod pump since 16 month and in this time I had 3 similar glucose level rises (fairly high too), which also happened overnight while I was sleeping. Next morning the rise stopped and the level was stabilising (same pod) and I needed some extra units over the next 8-12 hours to reach normal basal level again. 

So you may try to take some correction units (same pod) to see if your glucose is stabilising/reducing over the next hours 2-3h or in the morning

For me it was working with all pods, so it maybe a sleeping position problem, which probably moved/squeezed local area at/around your pod to surpress the continous insulin-flow into your body.

Or maybe by accident you injected some air-bubbles into the pod ? 

Or maybe local leek around flexible "needle" position ?


----------



## Matchless (Sep 5, 2021)

Thanks for your input and suggestions i shall try extra tape security ,i have been trying different sites ,at the moment this is my 7th pod in 14days from 2 batches and am on my second PDM which i asked for if the present pod stops before time i will ask for a visit from my my suppler to help me out and bring another batch of pods and go from there but if i continue with this problem i shall ask to go back on tubed pump tandem or medtronic i dont know ,i have been so stressed with all these failures and sleepless nights that i did not have with my animas and medtronic in previous 3 pumps ,


----------



## andcat (Sep 5, 2021)

Matchless said:


> Hi poders i have been on omnipods since june and was doing very well but this wk i have had 2 pods stop delivering basal at the same time between 1 and 2 in the morning and had to change a pod about 10hrs before due to change any ideas would be helpfull ?





Matchless said:


> Thanks for your input and suggestions i shall try extra tape security ,i have been trying different sites ,at the moment this is my 7th pod in 14days from 2 batches and am on my second PDM which i asked for if the present pod stops before time i will ask for a visit from my my suppler to help me out and bring another batch of pods and go from there but if i continue with this problem i shall ask to go back on tubed pump tandem or medtronic i dont know ,i have been so stressed with all these failures and sleepless nights that i did not have with my animas and medtronic in previous 3 pumps ,


I'm still using the pods nearly 18 months in. But there was a time a few months ago when I asked to try another delivery system asa th stress of failed pods was too much. Lookking alternative pumps and considering the reality of returning  to insulin pens made me choose to stay with Omnipod Dash for a bit longer. I seemed to turn a corner after that and, though not perfect, have no regrets now of staying with the pods. My HbA1C is the best it's ever been and seems stable. And the adhesive film really has helped. I'm not contacting Insulet a couple of times every month.
What I don't understand is how you know the pump stopped delivering your basal insulin. I was prescribed a pump to help me manage dawn phenomenon and I'm wondering if your b/s is rise at a similar time each night is due to this. I knew nothing about this phenomenon until my consultant told me and had to Google it! The pod system is doing it's job in magian this, though I still have to adapt my basal rate as my pattern changes.


----------



## Matchless (Sep 15, 2021)

Ok the latest is it turned out to be the PDM that was faulty and i have used 5 pods since that lasted 3 days each apart from 2 pods that fell of because of heavy sweating because of very high humidity 1 came of after a shower and another just catching it taking my shirt off,I too was getting  stressed out tired of failed pods i am going to continue with omnipod till my appointment with my diabetic doctor on the 20th october hoping i have no more issues till i see her and discuss what other options might be available ,i am not looking forward to my next blood test as i am shore it will be higher than my norm 5.9-6.3, before i started the omnipod i was more interested in other patch pumps like the new tandem T sport that has a outboard cannula with a chose  of needle sizes but that is not available yet ,i would not mind going back to a tubed pump but not for 4 years .


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 15, 2021)

helli said:


> Are you lying on your sensor whilst you sleep.
> i have a different patch pump and discovered it doesn’t like it when apply pressure such as when I wear my skinny jeans (I don’t wear mine on my arm   )


I read that as you didn't wear your skinny jeans on your arm


----------



## Matchless (Sep 17, 2021)

what patch pump do you have sue?


----------



## helli (Sep 17, 2021)

Matchless said:


> what patch pump do you have sue?


I assume that was directed at me. 
Hey, I'll answer it regardless  

I have a Medtrum A6. Next week it will be upgraded to a Medtrum Nano. 
My CCG consider the OmniPod to be too expensive and this is a cheaper option.


----------



## Matchless (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi Helli it was pumper sue actually but thats ok medtrum nano looks more streamlined than the A6 whats the cannula length and at what angle does it protrude,i will see my diabetic doctor next month for my first review of my omnipod which will be a mixture of more negatives  than positives ,at the end of the day its what is on offer rather than what i want well will have to see next month and thanks for your reply .


----------



## mark king (Sep 17, 2021)

Hello @Matchless I've never had a pump come unstuck in fact I use an adhesive release spray to take my Omnipod off.
Not sure why you're having such a high level of drop off's.  I do alcohol clean and shave any hairs from the area I place the pod, do you?
Any tubed up pod would have to be substantially better for me to consider it as a replacement to my tube and wire free Omnipod.
However I have never worn a wired & tubed up pod going straight to Omnipod so I only have my thoughts that my lifestyle would get in a right tangle, how do you all cope with this.

Thanks
Ahhh @helli, Just Googled your patch pump to find it is tubeless. I do quite like the software and display but it does seem a bit of a faff to remove and replace compared to my pod.


----------



## helli (Sep 17, 2021)

mark king said:


> Ahhh @helli, Just Googled your patch pump to find it is tubeless. I do quite like the software and display but it does seem a bit of a faff to remove and replace compared to my pod.


My definition of "patch pump" means it is tubeless but that may be my personal definition   

I have used the Medtrum and a tubey pump (Animas which is no longer available) and found both equally easy to remove and replace. Your Pod must be very easy ... or the Medtrum videos may be long winded.
Medtrum was the only tubeless pump available to me (long story but it was initially Medtronic or MDI so I can't say Medtrum was "offered") and I have been pretty pleased with it, Definitely looking forward to the Nano which is 45% smaller.


----------



## mark king (Sep 17, 2021)

Hello @helli, yes the removal of the Omnipod is to just unpeel it.  Well, you tell the PDM you want to deactivate the pod then you peel it off, that's it.
Similarly to apply the new one first you stick it on then through the PDM you tell it to insert the canula job done.
It is a very easy system to use.


----------



## Matchless (Sep 19, 2021)

mark king said:


> Hello @Matchless I've never had a pump come unstuck in fact I use an adhesive release spray to take my Omnipod off.
> Not sure why you're having such a high level of drop off's.  I do alcohol clean and shave any hairs from the area I place the pod, do you?
> Any tubed up pod would have to be substantially better for me to consider it as a replacement to my tube and wire free Omnipod.
> However I have never worn a wired & tubed up pod going straight to Omnipod so I only have my thoughts that my lifestyle would get in a right tangle, how do you all cope with this.
> ...


Hi mark thank you for your views on pods coming of but i donot know why you suggest i have a high amount of pods falling of i had only 2 come of because of very high humidity for a wk and sweated a lot after walking for exercise i now use a heavy duty sport tape thats used for strain injury's i agree most of the time they are well stuck on which i just pull them of with one good pull rather than slowly ,the reason i am interested in a short tubed patch pump as you would have a choice of cannula size ,before the omnipod i did have a animas and a medtronic pumps which overall worked trouble free compared to the omnipod but after they replaced the PDM it has been trouble free since ,the reason i went for a patch pump was for the freedom and a remote control which did add another phone to my pocket but better than a tube pump (would have been better with a app on my phone next to my xdrip app) but you cannot have it all  .


----------



## helli (Sep 19, 2021)

Matchless said:


> would have been better with a app on my phone next to my xdrip app


That's exactly what I have with my Medtrum pump. The Medtrum EasyPatch app sits next to my xDrip app on the main page of my phone.
I appreciate Medtrum is not available at every CCG but grateful it was made available to me.


----------



## Matchless (Sep 19, 2021)

helli said:


> That's exactly what I have with my Medtrum pump. The Medtrum EasyPatch app sits next to my xDrip app on the main page of my phone.
> I appreciate Medtrum is not available at every CCG but grateful it was made available to me.


Your lucky helli i am quit envious at the moment my choice is medtronic omnipod and tandem but later may have the tandem T sport with closed loop i will keep my fingers crossed for the t sport.


----------



## helli (Sep 19, 2021)

Matchless said:


> Your lucky helli i am quit envious at the moment my choice is medtronic omnipod and tandem but later may have the tandem T sport with closed loop i will keep my fingers crossed for the t sport.


My choice was Medtronic or pleading.
Pleasing does not come naturally but, on this occasion, it worked with a huge dose of luck 
The pump postcode lottery is frustrating but I understand it from the CCG perspective as the other option is a much smaller country wide choice set by NICE.


----------



## mark king (Sep 20, 2021)

Sorry @Matchless I misread your post getting the 5 and 2 figures you quoted mixed up.
I'm not sure what it is you're disappointed with in using your omni pod as if I read you correctly you are saying that since the PDM was exchanged you've not had any issues?
So what is it exactly you prefer with the T Sport if you can have one, it's always worth adding to my knowledge bank.


----------



## Matchless (Sep 20, 2021)

helli said:


> That's exactly what I have with my Medtrum pump. The Medtrum EasyPatch app sits next to my xDrip app on the main page of my phone.
> I appreciate Medtrum is not available at every CCG but grateful it was made available to me.


Wow Helli your the first diabetic i have come across on this forum that uses xdrip i dont know why more people dont use it along with librelink it is more accurate than librelink and other apps because you can calibrate the readings when you want on the whole librelink reads low than  xdrip and glucose meters ,if i suspect the reading is not correct i calibrate when i wake in the morning.


----------



## Matchless (Sep 20, 2021)

mark king said:


> Sorry @Matchless I misread your post getting the 5 and 2 figures you quoted mixed up.
> I'm not sure what it is you're disappointed with in using your omni pod as if I read you correctly you are saying that since the PDM was exchanged you've not had any issues?
> So what is it exactly you prefer with the T Sport if you can have one, it's always worth adding to my knowledge bank.


the reason is the T sport and other patch pumps with  separate cannulas have a longer needle which in 8 years on tubed pumps had better results with 9mm cannula . also they have phone apps so you donot have to carry extra pdm for control.


----------



## helli (Sep 20, 2021)

Matchless said:


> Wow Helli your the first diabetic i have come across on this forum that uses xdrip i dont know why more people dont use it along with librelink it is more accurate than librelink and other apps because you can calibrate the readings when you want on the whole librelink reads low than  xdrip and glucose meters ,if i suspect the reading is not correct i calibrate when i wake in the morning.


I nearly gave up on Libre because it was so inaccurate but with xDrip calibration I learnt to trust it more. 
Initially, I used Libre 1 with a Miaomiao 2 but was very happy to be able to ditch the Miaomiao when Libre 2 came out. 
I have not linked it up to my watch as some have but most of my time is spent working at my desk with my phone next to me and my current xDrip reading on the front screen so easy to keep an eye on.


----------



## Matchless (Sep 21, 2021)

helli said:


> I nearly gave up on Libre because it was so inaccurate but with xDrip calibration I learnt to trust it more.
> Initially, I used Libre 1 with a Miaomiao 2 but was very happy to be able to ditch the Miaomiao when Libre 2 came out.
> I have not linked it up to my watch as some have but most of my time is spent working at my desk with my phone next to me and my current xDrip reading on the front screen so easy to keep an eye on.


I started with  libre1 and a little latter added the MM 1 for about 18months then bought the MM2 whch has better bluetooth connection but a smaller battery which as you know lasts about 10days before a recharge witch i do while  reading in bed Ha Ha, i did have  xdrip linked to a Miband 3 watch but i think my  phone did a update and stoped it working it was very handy when it worked it saved getting phone out to check my sugar .


----------



## mark king (Sep 21, 2021)

You both @helli & @Matchless seem very aware of your control systems so I'm off to see Prof. Google to investigate xdrip and the various patch pumps you mention.
Just presently L2 and Omnipod Dash are working very well for me [60-70% in range] but could it be better?
As I've been type 1 for some 35 years & injected for all of that time I wonder if a different canula needle length could administer a more effective dose of insulin through the damaged skin caused by constant needle penetration?


----------



## helli (Sep 21, 2021)

mark king said:


> You 2 gents @helli & @Matchless seem very aware of your control systems so I'm off to see Prof. Google to investigate xdrip and the various patch pumps you mention


The most xDrip information I have found is on their facebook group. 
There is xDrip+ for Android and xDripIOS for Apple (separate groups). 
They are closed groups so you have to request to join but I think they let everyone in ... at least they let me in  

Have fun!
Helen. (Not very gent-like but I'll take the complement anyway   )


----------



## mark king (Sep 21, 2021)

So sorry Helen I thought your nick was something to so with Helli - copters but again that's not gender biased either.

Got it now you're HELEN. Changed original post to reflect gender.

Best


----------



## helli (Sep 21, 2021)

mark king said:


> So sorry Helen I thought your nick was something to so with Helli - copters but again that's not gender biased either.
> 
> Got it now you're HELEN. Changed original post to reflect gender.
> 
> Best


No need to apologise. 
As an engineer, I am used to people making assumptions about my gender. 

NowI shall be "Helen the coptor"


----------



## Squirrel768 (Feb 26, 2022)

Just caught up on this thread - been on the Dash since December, all going OK, until I've had 5 assorted failures this month! One where the cannula came out, one where the insulin seemed to be leaking out around the cannula, one where the pod became detached, one that was bleeding from the site, and today while out dog walking,  alerted by Diabox that my levels were going low so I wanted to do a temp basal preset. Communication error - try again, check status etc., but wouldn't talk to the pod. Eventually came up with the pod failure message, deactivate now, and started screaming at me. Deactivated pod and it communicated OK and stopped the screaming! At least insulin was only suspended for about 45 minutes! Wondering if my current batch of pods is slightly iffy? First two boxes out of the 3 delivered!


----------



## andcat (Feb 26, 2022)

Matchless said:


> Hi poders i have been on omnipods since june and was doing very well but this wk i have had 2 pods stop delivering basal at the same time between 1 and 2 in the morning and had to change a pod about 10hrs before due to change any ideas would be helpfull ?


How do you know the pods stoped delivering basal? 
I've used Omnipod Dash for 2 years, not always happily. There were many times I was on the point of giving up. Then I discovered adhesive patches (BaBallet from Amazon). A clear, waterproof film, like Tegarderm – but pod shaped. Not every problem disappeared, but canula now stay in situ and don't block so frequently. The pod doesn't drop off in hot weather and even when knocked. 
It's important to report any issues to Insulet as the problem may not be pod related. My last pod nightmare was actually a PDM malfunction and I received a replacement next day.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 26, 2022)

Squirrel768 said:


> Just caught up on this thread - been on the Dash since December, all going OK, until I've had 5 assorted failures this month! One where the cannula came out, one where the insulin seemed to be leaking out around the cannula, one where the pod became detached, one that was bleeding from the site, and today while out dog walking,  alerted by Diabox that my levels were going low so I wanted to do a temp basal preset. Communication error - try again, check status etc., but wouldn't talk to the pod. Eventually came up with the pod failure message, deactivate now, and started screaming at me. Deactivated pod and it communicated OK and stopped the screaming! At least insulin was only suspended for about 45 minutes! Wondering if my current batch of pods is slightly iffy? First two boxes out of the 3 delivered!



Do you clean site before applying pod, sounds like cannula pod falling off issues is to do with adhesion. Before applying pod I clean my skin with alcohol wipe & allow to dry before application.

Not sure about communication problem as not had any issues with Dash so far, only gripe is battery as it needs charged ever day or every other day.


----------



## Squirrel768 (Feb 26, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Do you clean site before applying pod, sounds like cannula pod falling off issues is to do with adhesion. Before applying pod I clean my skin with alcohol wipe & allow to dry before application.


@nonethewiser - yes, although my DSN said not to use wipes as they would dry the skin out, I always use them to ensure that there will be good adhesion (been doing the same with Libre even afer Abbott stopped including them in the packs ... and never had a sensor fall off). Where the cannula pulled out, I suspect it may have been knocked by the puppy, just enough to lift the cannula end, as the pod was still securely attached. I've had a couple lately where I've no been sure that the actual sticky backy backing was securely attached to the pod all the way across, and feel as ifthey could easily lift at the edges, but only one has come adrift. As for the others, guess the bleeder just caught something, and started being painful after about 12 hours, the leaky one no idea unless the cannula hadn't gone in properly, and the comms failure - very odd as the pod was no more than a few inches between my hand and the pod site on my abdomen! Good job I was trying to set a temp basal rate of zero anyway, when it decided to suspend all insulin and asked me to deactivate the pod (although how it suspends insulin and deactivates without having communication, I have no idea LOL)


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 26, 2022)

Squirrel768 said:


> @nonethewiser - yes, although my DSN said not to use wipes as they would dry the skin out, I always use them to ensure that there will be good adhesion (been doing the same with Libre even afer Abbott stopped including them in the packs ... and never had a sensor fall off). Where the cannula pulled out, I suspect it may have been knocked by the puppy, just enough to lift the cannula end, as the pod was still securely attached. I've had a couple lately where I've no been sure that the actual sticky backy backing was securely attached to the pod all the way across, and feel as ifthey could easily lift at the edges, but only one has come adrift. As for the others, guess the bleeder just caught something, and started being painful after about 12 hours, the leaky one no idea unless the cannula hadn't gone in properly, and the comms failure - very odd as the pod was no more than a few inches between my hand and the pod site on my abdomen! Good job I was trying to set a temp basal rate of zero anyway, when it decided to suspend all insulin and asked me to deactivate the pod (although how it suspends insulin and deactivates without having communication, I have no idea LOL)



Got puppy myself so know what it's like.

Had leaky one before on previous version, yes guess cannula wasn't inserted properly. Regards adhesion, dont know how true this is but DSN said that it takes few hours for pod to become securely attached, something to do with body heat helping process.

Had couple of bleeders, funny enough just left them & pod worked fine so looks are deceiving.

Same here with libre, still use alcohol wipe to clean skin, only ever had one drop off after 3+ years of using.


----------



## Pattidevans (Feb 27, 2022)

Squirrel768 said:


> I've had a couple lately where I've no been sure that the actual sticky backy backing was securely attached to the pod all the way across, and feel as ifthey could easily lift at the edges, but only one has come adrift.


I've had that more than once!  The sticky backing was completely attached to my skin, but the pod was pulling away.  They did stay on.  I had one pod failure within the first 2 weeks, where it stopped talking to the PDM.  Being new to the pod (only started on 19 Jan this year) I was very fazed by it, but their customer support was excellent and talked me though it - and the subsequent screaming alarm from the discarded pod.  I've had one fall off an hour after applying, but I had a shower right after applying it, so I now make sure I shower before changing the pod.  One I stuck in a very uncomfy place and had to remove it.  If it gets no worse it will be OK.


----------

